# Video Tip - Green-Side Bunkers



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Just finished getting this one done. I had a lot of requests to do a video on getting out of the sand so here ya go.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Greenside Bunkers


BTW, before anyone hounds me about this.

I didn't explain bounce very precisely. It's not really the WIDTH of the sole, but rather the profile in how it sits on the ground. For the purposes of using it though I find it much easier to try and get the back end of the sole to strike the sand and so my definition becomes inaccurate, but useful.

Sorta like saying the swing is a circle. It's not exactly a circle, but it's often useful in trying to explain one.


----------

